# Burlingham St Peter . May 12. Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (May 14, 2012)

There was an elegant, quiet dignity about the building on this beautiful sunny day. The elder and ivy filtered the light as if they were stained glass windows, and although the building is now nothing but a faltering shell, it was quite possible to repopulate it in the mind's eye with 19th century furnishings and people. There are quaint niches either side of the east window in a Decorated style, and I wondered if this was a suggestion that St Peter had been quite High Church in its 19th century heyday, perhaps as an alternative to Lower worship at St Andrew. It was the tower that led to the demise of the building. One night in 1906, it collapsed into the nave. At first, the gap was merely boarded up, but, not surprisingly, this was found to be unsatisfactory, and in 1936 the remains of the congregation finally decamped up the road to St Andrew. The building has been left to decay since then, pretty much, quietly returning back to nature. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust. It is hard to see beyond its restoration, but this must have been a little Norman church, perhaps with a 13th century chancel. The Pics...


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 14, 2012)

What a shame its been left to rot, such a lovely little church. Great pics, thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (May 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot. There's a certain charm to these abandoned churches.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2012)

What a shame that is a beautiful church! has someone been digging under the tombstones? thanks for posting.


----------



## oldscrote (May 15, 2012)

A very evocative introduction followed by a great post, thanks Shucky.
I agree with flyboy it looks like someone has broken into one of the the old burial vaults under the floor.


----------



## urban phantom (May 15, 2012)

very nice mate a real shame its been left that way


----------



## Norfolk Churches (May 15, 2012)

Nice photographs, but you really need to make it clear that the introduction here is *not* your work. It is mine, copied from my site at http://www.norfolkchurches.co.uk/burlinghampeter/burlinghampeter.htm

It's a bit shocking that you have copied it without crediting it. That's plagiarism.

I am happy for you to quote from my site if you credit it accordingly. Please can you make sure that you do so.


----------



## TeeJF (May 15, 2012)

Loving the flint construction. I've always thought that must be an absolute bugger to point!

Good stuff matey!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> What a shame that is a beautiful church! has someone been digging under the tombstones? thanks for posting.



No apparently the tower fell through in 1906 and smashed them.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

Norfolk Churches said:


> Nice photographs, but you really need to make it clear that the introduction here is *not* your work. It is mine, copied from my site at http://www.norfolkchurches.co.uk/burlinghampeter/burlinghampeter.htm
> 
> It's a bit shocking that you have copied it without crediting it. That's plagiarism.
> 
> I am happy for you to quote from my site if you credit it accordingly. Please can you make sure that you do so.



Ok taken from Norfolk Churches and my apologies.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> A very evocative introduction followed by a great post, thanks Shucky.
> I agree with flyboy it looks like someone has broken into one of the the old burial vaults under the floor.



Not actually mine.. copied from Norfolk Churches.


----------



## Norfolk Churches (May 15, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 15, 2012)

What a shame its in a bad state great find and brillant pictures thank you Black Shuck


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

onthebusescrazy said:


> What a shame its in a bad state great find and brillant pictures thank you Black Shuck



You're welcome.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

Norfolk Churches said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome:notworthy:


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> No apparently the tower fell through in 1906 and smashed them.



Balls! if you believe that give my list to Santa next time you see him,seriously though the slabs have been moved and I am sure that looks like a inspection or plunder pit? if I have got this wrong I,m really sorry for questioning it but it dont look right.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Balls! if you believe that give my list to Santa next time you see him,seriously though the slabs have been moved and I am sure that looks like a inspection or plunder pit? if I have got this wrong I,m really sorry for questioning it but it dont look right.



Lol there are VERY big holes under the tombs you're right there.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2012)

Did you not have a poke around?


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

too scared of  bodies


----------



## flyboys90 (May 16, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> too scared of  bodies



Doubt if there anything there they would been on Ebay and long gone now!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 16, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Doubt if there anything there they would been on Ebay and long gone now!



I fear that as well. The church is in a very prominent position and easily seen.


----------



## UrbanX (May 16, 2012)

Nice pics mate! Fantastic find!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 17, 2012)

I do like the look of this...!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 27, 2012)

So did I Seffy, that's why I visited!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jun 24, 2012)

Really like this fella!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, we do our best.


----------

